# What I saw at blowes today



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I went to blowes to get some landscaping fabric for a garden, I swung by the plumbing section to see if there was any hacks there getting ferncos or sharkbites. 

Here's what I saw a whole wall of sharkbites, even copper sharkbites. :laughing: 





























What is the world coming to? 
I've never used a single sharkbite and I'm keeping it that way.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been known to use one in a pinch, but I'd prefer copper. Of course in the repair shown, I won't give a warranty unless I re-pipe the place.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if the old timers, talked crap about compression fittings when they came out.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I feel great using them with contractors and price shoppers. You want cheap, I've got cheap. I keep them with my galvanized nipples. I think the nipples will rust out faster than the shark bites will fail.
Why should I give a shiot if the customer dosn't. No warranty, no problem. I should start using PB and CPVC, maybe do the cold side with PVC irrigation pipe.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I took a 4" backwater valve for drainage and sold it as a 3" RPBA the other day. 

Leaks alittle out of the cover plate but I told them that's just backpressure, it'll go away after a few years.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I wish I had a couple of 1/2 sharkbite caps yesterday so that I could have capped off some water lines in a minute. I will be buying some for future use. They are really handy in a pinch. 

Its not really surprising is it that sharkbite is readily available is it? There is a market for it, so private industry responded. Look at the bright side. One day you will go get to change that plumbing, and sharkbites will fetch a nice price at the scrapyard. 

Maybe we should buy stock in the companies that manufacture the sharkbite type products, with the boom in DIY repairs, there could be some money to be made. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those copper ones are Gatorbites...

Slightly different...
They bite but they don't release...

Nothing like watching a customer walk in with a piece of pipe they are looking to find a way of attaching and plug it into a Gatorbite that is bolted to the shelf... Oops... Its not coming back out...:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Those copper ones are Gatorbites...
> 
> Slightly different...
> They bite but they don't release...
> ...


:laughing: or when the handyhacks or diy's have two handfuls of stuff and there plugin it together with sharkbites. I've seen that before. Lol but the non releasable ones that takes the cake I might hang out at blowes just to see if that happens to someone rofl.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I repaired a leaking sharkbite yesterday. Only 3 years old.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Protech said:


> I repaired a leaking sharkbite yesterday. Only 3 years old.


the famous schwinn coupling lasted longer then that :laughing:


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Protech said:


> I repaired a leaking sharkbite yesterday. Only 3 years old.


What kind of pipes were connected? And did the ho install it properly? 

I've never used them but I can see keeping some around maybe for an emergency. Also do they make them black steel for gas piping


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Indie said:


> I wish I had a couple of 1/2 sharkbite caps yesterday so that I could have capped off some water lines in a minute. I will be buying some for future use. They are really handy in a pinch.
> 
> Its not really surprising is it that sharkbite is readily available is it? There is a market for it, so private industry responded. Look at the bright side. One day you will go get to change that plumbing, and sharkbites will fetch a nice price at the scrapyard.
> 
> Maybe we should buy stock in the companies that manufacture the sharkbite type products, with the boom in DIY repairs, there could be some money to be made. :laughing:


That's true atleast there will be alot of business when they start failing


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I took a 4" backwater valve for drainage and sold it as a 3" RPBA the other day.
> 
> Leaks alittle out of the cover plate but I told them that's just backpressure, it'll go away after a few years.


:laughing: some silicone and a giant hose clamp should fix that and I mean a giant hose clamp lol


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> What kind of pipes were connected? And did the ho install it properly?
> 
> I've never used them but I can see keeping some around maybe for an emergency. Also do they make them black steel for gas piping


Pex and cpvc on a drainback solar domestic water heater made by fafco.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Protech said:


> Pex and cpvc on a drainback solar domestic water heater made by fafco.


Shouldn't that be copper ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I wonder if the old timers, talked crap about compression fittings when they came out.


:yes:

Till the day he passed, Gramps thought the jury was still out on copper fittings without a hole in the side. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Protech said:


> I repaired a leaking sharkbite yesterday. Only 3 years old.



Probably installation error. Pushed the fitting on crooked and cut the o-ring or something. Sharkbites aren't my first choice of fittings, but I have used them in crawl spaces before with out issues. I don't use much sharkbites, but I do use alot of John Guest fittings(3/8", 1/4") with never a problem so I wouldn't worry much about the sharkbites. NOt much different between them and a propress fitting.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> I wonder if the old timers, talked crap about compression fittings when they came out.


Plumbing has gotten waaay easier than when I started and that has affected the wages/benes. Plumbing is changing fast and remember that it isn't that old. Shoot, my parents didn't have indoor plumbing in GA until after the war.

Back in the day of gal pipe and leaded drains, 99.999% of homeowners would never consider doing it and hardware stores didn't have a huge selection. Plumbers (and electricians) were gods and paid accordingly well.

The majority of large companies around here started in the 1940s, when indoor plumbing was becoming the standard and boy, they made money. Now, the most we can strive for is a working class living, which is fine with this knuckleheaded Saxon son.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumber said:


> Plumbing has gotten waaay easier than when I started and that has affected the wages/benes. Plumbing is changing fast and remember that it isn't that old. Shoot, my parents didn't have indoor plumbing in GA until after the war.
> 
> Back in the day of gal pipe and leaded drains, 99.999% of homeowners would never consider doing it and hardware stores didn't have a huge selection. Plumbers (and electricians) were gods and paid accordingly well.
> 
> The majority of large companies around here started in the 1940s, when indoor plumbing was becoming the standard and boy, they made money. Now, the most we can strive for is a working class living, which is fine with this knuckleheaded Saxon son.


 
that hit the nail on the head, i totaly agree, also the DIY era would have never started if there wasnt blowes and **** depot


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Protech said:


> I repaired a leaking sharkbite yesterday. Only 3 years old.


I used *Sharkbite's* under a 7 unit apartment with a super tight crawlspace years ago. The water was galvanized, with one shutoff for the whole building. I repiped it with a copper manifold, ball valves and pex for each unit. I made the all squared up and nice, but then some of pex was bent in to tight of a radius, too close to the manifold, so two of the *Sharkbites* leaked, I cut the pex, installed *Sharkbite* 90's a took the stress out, and the leaks stopped.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> NOt much different between them and a propress fitting.


Has anyone seen a propress fitting that has frozen? Last winter I saw lots of exploded sharkbites. Will's comment just got me wondering.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone on this forum tested the sharkbite vs a propress one time and I think the propress failed and the sharkite held when frozen. Maybe someone can post a link.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

There is one slight similarity. The o ring. Other than that, worlds of difference. 

One being, you won't see no homeowner or handi hack pro pressing.

Second, you ever hack bite a 4" Cu main?

Or 2"'or 3" for that matter?

I didnt think so.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Or run some 1 1/2" stainless at a food processing plant with a hacky bite?

No again.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Fort Worth Zoo aquarium is all run in shark bites...Big bites, too!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/propress-versus-sharkbite-8287/


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Fort Worth Zoo aquarium is all run in shark bites...Big bites, too!


Wow lol that's just plain cheap :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Will said:


> Someone on this forum tested the sharkbite vs a propress one time and I think the propress failed and the sharkite held when frozen. Maybe someone can post a link.


You're right Will. I think it was Protech. Maybe he will post a link to that thread..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> You're right Will. I think it was Protech. Maybe he will post a link to that thread..


I read through the thread protech did a test with a sharkbite cap on some copper and the cap blew off when the pipe was frozen, he also tested cpvc with a hackbite cap and the pipe busted, did pec also and it held up and the sb cap didn't blow off, it's in the same thread that was mentioned here in this thread.

Edit: it's this thread like page 6 and 7 this is the same thread with the pro-press and hackbite test.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/propress-versus-sharkbite-8287/


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> I read through the thread protech did a test with a sharkbite cap on some copper and the cap blew off when the pipe was frozen, he also tested cpvc with a hackbite cap and the pipe busted, did pec also and it held up and the sb cap didn't blow off, it's in the same thread that was mentioned here in this thread.
> 
> Edit: it's this thread like page 6 and 7 this is the same thread with the pro-press and hackbite test.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/propress-versus-sharkbite-8287/


Perfect. Thanks for clearing that up.
:thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not a fan of sharkbites, but I'm not a opposed to them either. I think they get a bad rap because they are so simple to use, but in some situations they make since. I think they are better than the Chinese crap crimp fittings out there. I like Uponor/Wirsbo if I'm doing PEX and since I don't own Veiga press crimpers, for PEX-B Sharkbites are alot better than some of the other options out there. For copper, 95% of the time I will sweat the fittings.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Will said:


> Probably installation error. Pushed the fitting on crooked and cut the o-ring or something. Sharkbites aren't my first choice of fittings, but I have used them in crawl spaces before with out issues. I don't use much sharkbites, but I do use alot of John Guest fittings(3/8", 1/4") with never a problem so I wouldn't worry much about the sharkbites. NOt much different between them and a propress fitting.


Ring was not cut, just became flattened out. It held for 3 years before letting go.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> Perfect. Thanks for clearing that up.
> :thumbup:


Yep no prob my pleasure


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I got to admit, I use sharkbites at times. Just when the time vs trying to get to a stubborn fitting somewhere tough.


----------



## Faust (Feb 20, 2010)

Forbidden to use SharkBites, they are too expensive.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We/I don't take a chance using them, I/we prefer a solid joint that is soldered, threaded, or solvent welded together, or flanged, and acorse MJ for the larger pipe, we use ferncos and banded couplings on DWV but only when there is no other choice, we provide plenty of support for them so they will not shift and leak.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Faust said:


> Forbidden to use SharkBites, they are too expensive.


Ditto. I can't understand why the Hacks and DIYers use sharkbite fittings. They are NOT cheap. I thought those people were always looking to cheap their way through a job. From what I have seen on sharkbite fittings, they are way more expensive. Also, I like to remain in good practice with my torch. I love it when I get a chance to sweat some copper fittings. That's what it's all about anyway, making a nice looking pipe job, standing back saying, "I did that". The same as in gas piping. I would rather use screw pipe, stand back when it's done and admire it. CSST is more expensive, but less labor. And when it's done, looks sloppy. As the saying goes, "cheap work is not good and good work is not cheap."

Thanks for reading.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Birdie buffet....


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

So, now even the damn bird seed manufacturers have succumb to the PC police...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

robwilliams said:


> Ditto. I can't understand why the Hacks and DIYers use sharkbite fittings. They are NOT cheap. I thought those people were always looking to cheap their way through a job. From what I have seen on sharkbite fittings, they are way more expensive. Also, I like to remain in good practice with my torch. I love it when I get a chance to sweat some copper fittings. That's what it's all about anyway, making a nice looking pipe job, standing back saying, "I did that". The same as in gas piping. I would rather use screw pipe, stand back when it's done and admire it. CSST is more expensive, but less labor. And when it's done, looks sloppy. As the saying goes, "cheap work is not good and good work is not cheap."
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I agree fully with that, thank you for posting that, and you are right those hackbites are expensive, It goes to show what the DIY and hacks will pay to keep from having to call a plumber, but why use something that can blow off and cause thousands in damage when the homeowner can call a licsensed plumber and get the job done right. and like you said I like to keep in practice with my torch Also, plumbing Is Like artwork, it has to look good and be functional.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Dang I was going to start a business refilling peoples bird feeders.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Dang I was going to start a business refilling peoples bird feeders.


:laughing:


----------



## solarguy (Aug 16, 2011)

Protech said:


> Pex and cpvc on a drainback solar domestic water heater made by fafco.



The biggest, most expensive JUNK I have ever seen.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Protech said:


> I repaired a leaking sharkbite yesterday. Only 3 years old.


How did you repair the Sharkbite? I'm assuming you removed it and trashed it prior to repairing the leak or maybe not?

What you write on invoices can come back and BITE you if you are not specific.

Sorry for the slight thread drift.


----------

